# Autumn gh/raws sales from Ironlion-lab



## ironlion (Sep 7, 2022)

Hi everybody, we do an Autumn sales, if you are interested, pls contact us without hesitation, thanks.



1. *HGH*



- _Orangetop Puretropin (100iu/kit)_

Order 2 kits to get 1 free kits.

Order 3 kits to get 2 free kits.

Order 4 kits to get 3 free kits.

-----------------

Order 10 kits to get 9 free kits

----------------- and so on

The baseline is 200$/kit



- _Greytop Puretropin (150iu/kit)_

Order 2 kits to get 1 free kits. (Pay 2x310=620 to get 2+1=3kits)

Order 3 kits to get 2 free kits.

Order 4 kits to get 3 free kits.

-----------------

Order 10 kits to get 9 free kits

----------------- and so on

The baseline is 310$/kit



2. *IGF-1lr3*



- _IGF-1lr3(0.1mg/vial)_

Order two kit to get one free kit(The baseline is $248.00/kit)



- _IGF-1lr3(1mg/vial)_

Order two kits to get one free kit(The baseline is $480.00/kit,)



3. *HCG(5000iu/vial)*



- _Order 2 kits to get 1 free kits_ (the baseline is $210.00/kit).



4. *Petides(order two to get one free)*



- _Mini-requirement 2 kits_ (same items or different items).

Notice: If you just want to order 1 kit Peptide to get 1 free kit peptide, pls add our as friend and send PM or send email to us . thanks



5. *Injectables*



- *Order 5 to get 2 free *

- *Order 10 to get 8 free *

- *Order 15 or 15+ to get 15 or 15+free *



6. *Raws*

If the amount is 300$-499$. We offer 10% off
If the amount is 500$-999$, we offer 15% off
If the amount is 1000$-1499$, we offer 20% off,
If the amount is 1500$-2000$, we offer 25% off


*7.It will end on Sep.30.*



Shop now:

Website : ironlion-lab.is – ironlion-lab.is
ironlion-pharma.is – ironlion-pharma.is

Email: ironlion@keemail.me

Wickr: ironlionlabs


----------

